# Hovis, heads up!



## Kaylz (Jun 29, 2017)

Not sure if anyone's seen it yet but being advertised on Morrison's website - Hovis Lower Carb Wholemeal, 9.8g carbs per 36g slice x


----------



## scousebird (Jul 5, 2017)

Just made today's lunches with the seeded version.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 5, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Not sure if anyone's seen it yet but being advertised on Morrison's website - Hovis Lower Carb Wholemeal, 9.8g carbs per 36g slice x


Will look out for that...Burge breadn used to be in plentiful supply here...now it's like 'gold dust' unless I do an online shop...using Tesco's high protein bread at the moemnt...can only find that in those small slices...means I tend to eat more...defeats the object.


----------



## scousebird (Jul 5, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> can only find that in those small slices.


The Hovis low carb is only in small loaves too.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 5, 2017)

scousebird said:


> The Hovis low carb is only in small loaves too.


Oh b***r...so annoying sb...Tesco did a great high protein loaf...suddenly disappeared...replaced with the smaller one...will have to revert to online shopping...those small slices are never enough for me.


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 5, 2017)

Never tried it so don't know if its any good lol, I eat the Tesco Wholemeal 440g loaves or their finest wholemeal rolls x


----------



## grovesy (Jul 5, 2017)

I have been using the small Burgen for a while, mainly as a method of portion control.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 5, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Never tried it so don't know if its any good lol, I eat the Tesco Wholemeal 440g loaves or their finest wholemeal rolls x


Just given up K...ordered a batch of Burgen with an online shop...to much...the quest for the right bread...like hunting 'The Holy Grail'.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 5, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I have been using the small Burgen for a while, mainly as a method of portion control.


Blimey grovesy...good control there...if the slices are/were smaller I'd just eat more.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jul 5, 2017)

I've been getting the Hovis low carb for a 2-3 weeks now as my Tesco stopped doing Burgen. Very nice and BGs fine with it.


----------



## khskel (Jul 5, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Oh b***r...so annoying sb...Tesco did a great high protein loaf...suddenly disappeared...replaced with the smaller one...will have to revert to online shopping...those small slices are never enough for me.





Bubbsie said:


> Oh b***r...so annoying sb...Tesco did a great high protein loaf...suddenly disappeared...replaced with the smaller one...will have to revert to online shopping...those small slices are never enough for me.


Hate those small slices.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 5, 2017)

khskel said:


> Hate those small slices.


Ditto khskel...so  mimmsy!


----------



## scousebird (Jul 5, 2017)

Well I can report that the Hovis low carb seeded was quite nice with beef & tomato but I think I prefer the Burgen bread


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 10, 2017)

I've bought the white Hovis loaf.  Having bacon sarnie this morning.  Will report the results.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 10, 2017)

OK, the results were:
Before: 5.8
2hrs after: 6.3


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 10, 2017)

Did it taste good though? lol x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 10, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Did it taste good though? lol x


It wasn't bad at all.  Just like white bread.  Slices are a reasonable size too.


----------



## pav (Jul 10, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> OK, the results were:
> Before: 5.8
> 2hrs after: 6.3



Very good results, can't even get that with wholemeal bread, tried various ones recently and before in the 5.0 s after in the teens


----------



## Browser (Jul 11, 2017)

I've found Sainsburys always have Burgen. It's definitely my 'go to' bread now.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 11, 2017)

No problems getting it here in the Fens.  Apparently, it's popular with our Eastern European population.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 12, 2017)

My judgements for the size of slices are (a) how many chips you can get on it and (b) is the slice thick enough to soak up the brown sauce without dripping.

Just saying.


----------



## Karen Tatton (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi everyone I have just returned to this forum after a long absence, I am type 2 and bread is my big headache. I have just bought a soda bread does anyone know how good/bad that is for diabetics?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 25, 2017)

Karen Tatton said:


> Hi everyone I have just returned to this forum after a long absence, I am type 2 and bread is my big headache. I have just bought a soda bread does anyone know how good/bad that is for diabetics?


Soda bread is still high in carbs, so I would say no though I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 25, 2017)

Karen Tatton said:


> Hi everyone I have just returned to this forum after a long absence, I am type 2 and bread is my big headache. I have just bought a soda bread does anyone know how good/bad that is for diabetics?


The only way to tell is test it and see what effect it has on you  x


----------



## Beck S (Sep 30, 2017)

My friend just told me about this and it sounds great. Definitely going to have to try it.


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)

Beck S said:


> My friend just told me about this and it sounds great. Definitely going to have to try it.


I agree with @Kaylz ~ test before you have the bread then test again 2hours afterwards to determine whether or not you can tolerate it.


Kaylz said:


> Not sure if anyone's seen it yet but being advertised on Morrison's website - Hovis Lower Carb Wholemeal, 9.8g carbs per 36g slice x


Thanks for that K. That's 2.0g carbs more than Bergen soya & linseed which is 11.8g carbs per slice. I usually cut off the crusts anyway so in fact I'm not eating the full 11.8g carbs per slice ~ I don't know by how many carbs are in the cut off crusts tho! I'm all for ringing in the changes so might give Hovis Wholemeal a try.x


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Oh b***r...so annoying sb...Tesco did a great high protein loaf...suddenly disappeared...replaced with the smaller one...will have to revert to online shopping...those small slices are never enough for me.


Try Asda Bubbs they have a good variety of bread there ~ if you find what you're looking for buy 2 or 3 to freeze x


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> OK, the results were:
> Before: 5.8
> 2hrs after: 6.3


You can't complain at those numbers Mark ~ you could cut back on other carbs for the rest of the day to bring your bgl back in line x


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I have been using the small Burgen for a while, mainly as a method of portion control.


Good thinking batman! x


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Blimey grovesy...good control there...if the slices are/were smaller I'd just eat more.


So would I Bubbs but this is where sometimes, just sometimes self discipline goes by the by!! x


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)

Karen Tatton said:


> Hi everyone I have just returned to this forum after a long absence, I am type 2 and bread is my big headache. I have just bought a soda bread does anyone know how good/bad that is for diabetics?


Hi Karen, welcome back  are you managing to keep your bgls under control? x


----------



## Beck S (Sep 30, 2017)

Will definitely check my tolerance. I seem to be good with Nimble and Warburton's wholemeal, I just like the idea of my sandwiches being the same size they used to be


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)

Beck S said:


> Will definitely check my tolerance. I seem to be good with Nimble and Warburton's wholemeal, I just like the idea of my sandwiches being the same size they used to be


@beck. I know how you feel ~ there are some foods ~ habits ~ we find difficult to part with since dx but as you make changes to your dietary regime so you will become accustomed to those changes and mealtimes wont be such a hardship ~ but you know ~ if you can tolerate Nimble & Warburtons Wholemeal there's no reason why you should stop eating it  ~ but perhaps not as much or as often ~ and remember to test before and after. I rarely eat bread two/three days running these days only because it doesn't play fair with my IBS. x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 30, 2017)

I am tempted to try fried bread with the white Hovis.  Haven't had that in years.


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I am tempted to try fried bread with the white Hovis.  Haven't had that in years.


Mark wish you hadn't said that ~ i haven't had tea yet! last week about 10.00pm i found my stomach sticking to my back so out came the _frying pan _and into it went a dollop of goose fat (nil pah carbs) 3 rashers of back bacon, i think ~ 3 fried eggs ~ and 2 slices of Bergen fried to a crisp ~ never fried it before!  2 large tomatoes and 3 extra large mushrooms and do you know what ~ there was hardly a rise in my bgls 2hrs later!!! Got away with it I'm experimentating cooking with goose fat.
(Newbies if you're reading this pleeeze pleeeze dont try this til you know what foods you can tolerate)
Mark let us know how the Hovis white turns out fried ~ & what effect on your bgl.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 30, 2017)

I've never thought of frying Burgen.  Didn't think it would work.


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I've never thought of frying Burgen.  Didn't think it would work.


Mark it tasted better than I thought it would ~ before that I would only eat it toasted ~ not really keen on it otherwise. Try it fried ~ see what you think.


----------



## Beck S (Oct 1, 2017)

Fried wholemeal is very nice...


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 1, 2017)

Beck S said:


> Fried wholemeal is very nice...


See my mum told me wholemeal wasn't good fried so I've never tried it, I don't know why either as she's really just not keen on wholemeal bread! Lol x


----------



## Radders (Oct 1, 2017)

I get the small Burgen and I don't know whether it's because I did without bread for ages but I don't have any problem with the size of the slices. I keep it in the freezer and just get two slices out to toast. I don't ever make a closed sandwich as then it would be gone in a second and I am learning that it's more satisfying to savour my food. Much rather eat it as two separate slices then I can have double the fillings!


----------



## Beck S (Oct 8, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> See my mum told me wholemeal wasn't good fried so I've never tried it, I don't know why either as she's really just not keen on wholemeal bread! Lol x


I made sure it was fried quite lightly, because I didn't want it to get too claggy or crispy and it was definitely doable.


----------



## scousebird (Oct 23, 2017)

Tesco have stopped selling Hovis Low Carb white & seeded


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 23, 2017)

scousebird said:


> Tesco have stopped selling Hovis Low Carb white & seeded


WHAT!!!!????  Ours had it on Saturday.  I bought some to make fried bread with.  May have to go back & stock up.


----------



## scousebird (Oct 23, 2017)

I tried to order some on my weekly delivery and is said they are no longer stocking it  Maybe just locally?


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 23, 2017)

We just get Hovis Seed Sensations wholemeal. It isn’t low carb, though. It’s good fried, for sure.

I suppose that’s the advantage of being T1, sorry


----------



## Beck S (Oct 23, 2017)

scousebird said:


> I tried to order some on my weekly delivery and is said they are no longer stocking it  Maybe just locally?


It might be.  There was some in my local yesterday.  Hopefully they don't - every time I've been in there's only ever one or two loaves left on the shelf so it seems popular, mind they only ever have a small bit of shelf space for it in the first place.  Maybe you can write to the store and complain politely?


----------

